# Lincoln- 16 weeks old Blk Std Poodle



## kmglass (Aug 25, 2013)

Lincoln has been growing up so fast! We were at the vet yesterday and he weighed in at 23.5 pounds. That is up 9 pounds in 4 weeks! We just adore this dog!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What a sweetie!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome!! Beautiful Spoo!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful poodle! Great photos!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

He is adorable!!


----------



## Shiloh (Sep 7, 2013)

love him! he looks just like Kena! would love to see her play with another spoo!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! What a sweet face!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He has the sweetest expression on his face!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the look on his face, too! He has a gentle look. He looks like a very nice dog.


----------



## kmglass (Aug 25, 2013)

He really is a sweetheart! He loves to have fun but doesn't get out of control. A real joy to have around.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Lincoln is beautiful!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

He's soooo beautiful!


----------

